# Looks like a C section again...



## Twitchy (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello all...

Well, we're 26 weeks now, and so far baby is growing nicely along the "normal" lines (phew!).  She's also very feisty & as the placenta's at the back this time I can feel loads of kicks - lovely!  We got to talk to an obstetrics person at diabetic antenatal clinic the other day & get some more info about how things are likely to go.  It seems it's relatively likely that having had Pre Eclampsia (PE) last time it may happen again, especially as they feel the length of time I'd had diabetes then (28 yrs) was a major factor...the good news is that if PE does happen again, in "normal" pregnancies at least, it happens a bit later & more mildly...good!  (The cynic in me hopes that's not countered by the extra few years on the clock with T1 since then! )  

The slightly less impressive news was that even in the best case scenario, in which nothing goes amiss & I get healthily to 38 wks, they are not going to be keen to even try inducing me, as they don't like to do "trial by scar" (post previous c section) that early, as the body just isn't ready & there is a significant (?!) risk of scar rupture & need for emergency section.  Which when you put it that way... oh well.  To be honest, I'm more pragmatic & resigned to things this time round, have no expectations of anything remotely resembling a "natural" birth & will just be incredibly grateful if we get a bit further on than 34 wks this time, especially if I don't get PE again & what we really really want is just to have a healthy baby at the end of it - anything else is just window dressing. (Although not being able to drive for 6 wk is a total a*** he he!).  So, I guess as we got to 33 wks before admission last time, that gives me another 7weeks to get the spare room sorted - eek!  I'd better be off & get sorting!  (Yes, I am seriously panic nesting these days...hope that's not a sign!!!!)

Really hope everyone else is doing well & had a lovely Christmas - best wishes for a great 2010 to everyone! 

Twitchy x


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

hey twitchy lovely to hear from you hope you and yours had a great xmas and all the best for 2010 , aww glad the baby is fine growth wise and things and I really hope you have a least complicated birth possible for you , eee 7 weeks eh will be here before you know it hun xxxxhugs


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Twitchy, thanks for the update, I hope all continues to go well


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi twitchy,

Glad to hear all is well  I like you am hoping for a natural birth if possible but i suppose at least your prepared for having another c-section if you have to have one (fingers crossed that you can have a near natural birth as possible). I hope things continue on well for you xx


----------

